

Ask HN:Feedback on my android app for toddlers - palguay

I published my first android app for toddlers/preschoolers today, If you have toddlers/preschoolers please install the app and let me know your feedback<p>It is plain HTML5/Javascript wrapped in android webview. I have used javascript frameworks jquery mobile and Monocle to develop this<p>https://market.android.com/details?id=in.microangels<p>Thanks.
======
palguay
clickable link <https://market.android.com/details?id=in.microangels>

